# Defrost mode immediately activated



## ehgreen (23 d ago)

Hi - my heat pump has been activating the defrost mode first thing before the actual compressor will run. The thermostat is turned off during the night and when turned on in the morning, the house fan runs and heat pump immediately goes directly into defrost mode. This happens when temps are above or below freezing and without frost on the coils. The defrost board was replaced in February 2022 and seems to be going into defrost mode unnecessarily. I'm defining 'unnecessarily' as no water will run from the coils when defrost mode activated. Is there anything I can adjust to prevent this thing from going into defrost mode so frequently? Thanks for your help


----------

